# Google- Brain Fog in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia - Huffington Post (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Brain Fog in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Fibromyalgia**Huffington Post (blog)*If you get irritable when hungry, optimize adrenal support, as recurrent low blood sugar also can trigger brain fog. If you have nasal congestion or sinusitis or *irritable bowel syndrome* (gas, bloating, diarrhea or constipation) you likely have *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

